# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  سوالی در مورد پردیس خودگردان

## Pouya417

سلام بچه ها 
یه سوال داشتم پردیس خودگردان به طور تقریبی تا چه 
دانشجو میگیره مثلا اصفهان ؟

----------


## Pouya417

Up

----------


## Pouya417

Up

----------


## meysam98

چ رشته ای دکتر؟

----------


## Pouya417

داروسازی پزشکی دندون همین سه تا بدترین رتبه ای که گرفتن چیه

----------

